# Maggies Law



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay, that made me cry. We have similar problems around our barn right now. The horses are getting burned with cigarette butts and glass beer bottles thrown at them. The horses no longer stay out past dark and they no longer go out till 8:00 in the morning.


----------

